# Marketing With Custom Energy Drink GiveAways



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was researching how to make my own energy drink for a 5k promotional run I am hosting this summer for charity, when I came across a company out of Las Vegas that produces custom energy drinks that you can have your own logo, website, image, or artwork placed on the can. They have a one case minimum, and I wanted to see what people think about using this as a promotional tool to get your website or brand out there?


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

just a question here. whats the company called that makes the energy drinks??


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Does the drink taste nice? Nothing worse than slapping your name on something people wont like!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw a company that did that at the show in long beach.. I thought it was a cool idea.
One thing that is really popular here is mints with logos on the tins..


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> Hey everyone, I was researching how to make my own energy drink for a 5k promotional run I am hosting this summer for charity, when I came across a company out of Las Vegas that produces custom energy drinks that you can have your own logo, website, image, or artwork placed on the can. They have a one case minimum, and I wanted to see what people think about using this as a promotional tool to get your website or brand out there?


I think this is a great idea!! Especially if you are hosting a run. 

Like the others have mentioned tho, test the taste of the product....you dont want to be giving away free stuff, that tastes nasty. That is then associated with your brand or company.

Would you share the name of this company?


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I lost the link, but I will post when I get to my house tonight, or in the morning. 
I got 4 demo cans, it is supposed to taste like redbull without the after taste....thats what the guy I talked to said. 
I am having my friend, a bike rider, marathoner try it out tomorrow when he runs. So I will have a solid response. 
Only prob is 1 case min is $47. 
Like everything else only way to get competitive pricing is to buy like a million cases. 
But as far as advertising and looking like a legit company it would help I think. 
Let me know what you guys think, and I will let you know how I think it tastes, and my friend.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

You could do water bottles with your info on them. This would be cheaper and everyone likes water.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

That would be cool, especially for older people at races and adults who are not into the energy craze!
Do you have a link to where you can find someone to do your water for you cheap? Or should you search locally?

By the way, a friend and I tried the energy drink and it was similar to redbull, pretty good, not a bad after taste. But the can wrapping was just ok, it seemed like a homemade job that wasnt done super well. The wrapping could be felt around the edge and it feels like you could peel it off easily.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Search Google for "custom label water". Finding someplace locally would be best as water is heavy to ship. Or you could buy bottled water, have labels made, & re-label the bottles.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Its Xbrand Fluid industry. 
They are pretty expensive from other places I have looked.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

I took a look at their website. There is also a set-up fee of $75.00.

XBRAND FLUIDS


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Only prob is 1 case min is $47.


That doesn't seem like a lot of money for a promotional item.

Since it's a disposable item (people will throw away the can after they finish drinking it), I'm not sure how effective it would be in the "long term".

But if you are trying to make your brand memorable at the event, I think as part of an overall branding strategy, it could definitely help to get your name out there.


----------

